# Genetics and the gsd



## daisyrunner (Dec 5, 2013)

Not sure if anyone watched the show on Animal Planet called Science of the Dog, but it was quite interesting. It discussed how no other mammal on the planet has the extreme variations that dogs do and how it is because of human manipulation (people creating breeds for their own purpose). It also discussed how malleable dog DNA is and how this isnt found in other species of animal and leads to the relatively quick transformation in developing a breed.

Another fact that was fascinating was that how apparently 1 in every 4 pure bred dogs in the world have a genetic problem, like hip dysplasia because new DNA and variations arent introduced.

Are breeders that consistently breed from the same dogs doing a disservice to the GSD and other breeds? Should there be a limit to how many pups a dog can sire or whelp? Isnt allowing a dog to sire hundreds and hundreds of pups because he is a great working line or show line reducing variation?


----------



## onyxkaiser (May 21, 2014)

daisyrunner said:


> Not sure if anyone watched the show on Animal Planet called Science of the Dog, but it was quite interesting. It discussed how no other mammal on the planet has the extreme variations that dogs do and how it is because of human manipulation (people creating breeds for their own purpose). It also discussed how malleable dog DNA is and how this isnt found in other species of animal and leads to the relatively quick transformation in developing a breed.
> 
> *Another fact that was fascinating was that how apparently 1 in every 4 pure bred dogs in the world have a genetic problem, like hip dysplasia because new DNA and variations arent introduced.*
> 
> Are breeders that consistently breed from the same dogs doing a disservice to the GSD and other breeds? Should there be a limit to how many pups a dog can sire or whelp? Isnt allowing a dog to sire hundreds and hundreds of pups because he is a great working line or show line reducing variation?


I have heard this before but my own (limited) understanding of genetics dismisses it - unless of course, there are registered pedigree breeders that are doing too much inbreeding...

But I would like a definite answer also.


----------



## JJSMargo (Jul 3, 2014)

What happens unfortunately is "what sells". People are preoccupied with parental titles, and want a puppy who "has it in him" to become the next great champion. So the same lines and combinations are bred over and over, eventually minimizing the gene pool and crossing more of the same, which produces diseases and defects. Similar to human close relationship marriages, children can be suffering from dwarfism, rare genetic diseases, Down Syndrome, etc...Very sad, as consideration in breeding must be primarily on quality and health of the breed, championship titles are hard work, it is not just "in the blood". Very foolish to assume that if both parents are titled champs, pup will be the same naturally. As with every child, parents develop potential of the child and the fact that 2 parents are Noble Prize winners, does not guarantee the child will be a rocket scientist.


----------

